# [V] Band of Brother BluRay Metall-Box (10 Teile, 6 Discs, über 10 Stunden) nagelneu und OVP



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. November 2012)

*[V] Band of Brothers BluRay Metall-Box (10 Teile, 6 Discs, über 10 Stunden) nagelneu und OVP*

Stand bei mir 3 Jahre lang im Regal, ungeöffnet und noch versiegelt. 
Ungeschnitten, Spieldauer ca. 624 Minuten. Sprachen: Deutsch, Englisch, Italienisch, Spanisch, Französisch.

*Preis:* 34,90€ inkl. 

Wie üblich: Privatverkauf, keine Rücknahme, Gewährleistung/Garantie durch mich.


----------

